# Should Lang Lang Do More Bach?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really enjoyed his Goldberg Variations and found them very emotive in a refreshing way. He certainly brings something different with Bach, I'd like to see more.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love this:

NEW ! LANG LANG PLAYS BACH AT HIS BEST CONCERTO ITALIANO LIVE HIGH END - YouTube


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lang Lang (piano) - CD (page 1 of 4) | Presto Music


Browse and buy all classical recordings featuring Lang Lang (piano).



www.prestomusic.com




This is what available, no Bach under upcoming , sorry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Lang Lang (piano) - CD (page 1 of 4) | Presto Music
> 
> 
> Browse and buy all classical recordings featuring Lang Lang (piano).
> ...


The question isn't what he IS doing or HAS done, but rather, do you think he SHOULD do more Bach? I do.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The question isn't what he IS doing or HAS done, but rather, do you think he SHOULD do more Bach? I do.


For me personally, not really, but I always open to listening.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Long stretches of his performance of the Goldbergs were completely out of style for the music. If you and others enjoy it, and perhaps if it gets his fans listening more to Bach than they otherwise might have, it could be argued that he should do more. If he does I'm afraid I for one won't be going anywhere near it, as I could not abide his sugary approach.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

I couldn't tell him what he should or should not do, but one thing I'm certain of is his "interpretation", if he has one, of _Goldberg Variations_ is unacceptable to me. I mean just listen to this:




is this even Bach? This makes me physically uncomfortable.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No, no more Bach or anything else - retirement is the ticket.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

feierlich said:


> I couldn't tell him what he should or should not do, but one thing I'm certain of is his "interpretation", if he has one, of _Goldberg Variations_ is unacceptable to me. I mean just listen to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bach might say, - that makes me sound modern. ...I don't think I like it.


----------

